# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΖΗΤΗΤΑΙ UE32f5000 TV base stand

## GSR600

Ψάχνω το stand στήριξης τις συγκεκριμενης τηλεόρασης(UE32F5000) γιατί δυστυχώς το έχασα. Εαν κάποιος το έχει από κάποια χαλασμένη θα με έσωζε. Ευχαριστώ.
$_86.jpg

----------


## tgi

Γιώργο καλησπέρα σου και καλή χρονιά
Εγώ έχω μια βάση από την παρακάτω οθόνη Samsung που κάθεται!!!!
το μοντέλο είναι το UE40C6500UWXXH.
Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν σου κάνει??

----------


## GSR600

> Γιώργο καλησπέρα σου και καλή χρονιά
> Εγώ έχω μια βάση από την παρακάτω οθόνη Samsung που κάθεται!!!!
> το μοντέλο είναι το UE40C6500UWXXH.
> Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν σου κάνει??


Σε ευχαριστω τασο θα το κοιταξω και θα σε ενημερωσω!!!

----------


## mastoras1

> Ψάχνω το stand στήριξης τις συγκεκριμενης τηλεόρασης(UE32F5000) γιατί δυστυχώς το έχασα. Εαν κάποιος το έχει από κάποια χαλασμένη θα με έσωζε. Ευχαριστώ.
> $_86.jpg


Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ακόμη το έχω

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

